# Blake Lively nimmt zu für Schwangerschaft



## beachkini (24 Juli 2012)

​Man kann es nicht leugnen, Ryan Reynolds und Blake Lively sind so eine Art Traumpaar. Die Gerüchteküche brodelt ohne Ende, dass es nicht mehr lange dauern wird, bis die Beiden Eltern werden und Ringe tauschen – in welcher Reihenfolge auch immer.

Ein Insider: „_Blake sagte Freunden, dass sie absichtlich fünf Kilo zunahm, um so schnell wie möglich schwanger werden zu können. Sie und Ryan sind bereit dazu, auch unverheiratet._“ Noch kürzlich wurde gemunkelt, das Paar habe eine Sommerhochzeit geplant. Offiziell ist noch rein gar nichts – auch keine Verlobung.

Und weiter: „Ryan sehnt sich danach, eine Familie zu gründen. Sein Traum würde nun wahr werden.“ Der 35-Jährige habe schon Vater werden wollen, als er noch mit Scarlett Johansson verheiratet war (2008-2011). Doch sie habe lieber Karriere machen wollen. 

Blake wiederum hat angeblich auch dem Alkohol abgeschworen, um schon „nächstes Jahr“ als Mutter ihr Glück zu finden, wie der Eingeweihte verlauten ließ. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist tatsächlich sehr hoch, denn Blake äußerte gerade erst selbst ihren ausgeprägten Baby-Wunsch in einem Interview:

„I_ch möchte eines Tages Mutter werden. Schade, dass meine Nichten und Neffen nicht meine eigenen Kinder sind. Ich kann es kaum erwarten und bin schon ganz aufgeregt._“


----------

